# Feeling loss during the holidays



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My sister and I helped my mom decorate the Christmas tree today like we do every year. Afterwards, my mother and I were watching a movie and I looked over and saw Rajah (her 18 year old cat) napping under the tree. I then realized that this is our first Christmas without Meeka (Rajah's litter mate) and looked over at Meeka's box of ashes and got very sad. Meeka loved napping under the Christmas tree. I know Meeka is happier now, she was very sick, and lived a long and happy life, but I just feel sad and guilty celebrating without her. I get the same way about Reese, who died a few years ago. Does anyone else get like this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely. First Christmas without Cinderella.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Definitely. First Christmas without Cinderella.


The first one is always the hardest. atback


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yes. Triton, my Dalmatian, has been gone for years now, but every time I set up my tree I can picture him laying on the tree skirt among the glittering lights and decorations, the colors reflecting on his white coat, which was his favorite spot during the holidays. He'd get into the presents and try to open them himself, which was always hilarious...everything under the tree was his!

This is my first Christmas with the kitties, and I'm sure they'll make it a little easier for me. I haven't had a Christmas with animals around since Triton. I miss that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive shed tears everyday since my Mz Tess passed. I think holidays make memories harder to take. So sorry for your loss. I know it paings your heart just thinking about it. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## FurryMisty (Dec 11, 2010)

I do as I lost and loving pet last October 2009 and she was a 6 year old calico spayed female named Taffy. :love2 She would meow all the time and loved the outdoors and chasing things like birds, mice, balls. She loved to eat all the time. She always slept with me but she got ill in July 2009 when she got a seizure and I took her to the emergency clinic and they gave her pills and never did any tests. A month later she went in for her shots and I told her vet that she had a seizure but they never ran any tests either. Finally on October 21st at night and all through the morning of October 22nd she was having a seizure and even threw up and I got her into the vet's and they put her on an I.V and was going to do a blood test but they never got around to it as she had a severe seizure and her heart stopped. The vet tried to revive her but couldn't and he called me after dinner to tell me that she passed away. I had to pick her up and bury her.  

A couple of days ago I cried as I was remembering her as its been one year now. It was very hard last Christmas as it was the first holiday without her. She was Misty friend and Taffy will be missed terribly. I loved her so much. 

All I can say when you feel that way is that its okay to feel sad and have a little cry as its a healing process. It shows that you loved the cat you lost so much and miss them terribly. Remember all the fond and loving memories that you had with your beloved pet. That's what I do.nekitty

My prayers are with you

Meow,:love2:love2:love2
Anne


----------



## Jue (Dec 11, 2010)

Anne, my older cat Xi Wang shared the same bad experience with Taffy. He's alright until early 2008, which he show some sneezing/coughing symptoms, went to several vets but by then he's quite weak to go under more vigorous tests, plus he's kinda aggressive, that doesnt really help much when the vet's checking him.

He had a seizure one night in May 2008, whereby I rushed him to an emergency clinic and they gave him oxygen and IV drip, his condition stablize and was supposed to be seeing the senior vet in the morning but sadly he had another seizure early morning 6.30am + and didnt make it this time. I was at home then, when I was on the way to go bade goodbye to his lifeless body, that morning felt extremely cold, lonely and sad.

And now I am face with another to come torture, my other cat Yang Yang have been diagnosed with colon cancer. 

It's devastating, I dont think I will keep another cat after Yang Yang. It's just too overwhelming when they passed.

I have put Xi Wang's ashes urn at a corner, every night I bade him goodbye, they will always be with you, as long as you loved them wholeheartedly, they know.


----------

